# Hair straightening products (with blowdrying)



## girl_geek (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't want to flatiron my hair so I normally blowdry it straight. I currently use John Freida's Frizz Ease Wind Down cream in Original Strength, and while it does an awesome job of keeping away the frizzies (for a while, anyway, lol) it doesn't make my hair any straighter than just blowdrying it without products. Are there any other products I can apply to my hair to help keep it straight? Also, are there any good humidity-defying products that don't make your hair crunchy? The only ones I've seen have been gels and my hair is long enough now (just barely past my shoulders) that I don't want it crunchy! But like today, my hair looked good when I left the house, and after being outside for 10 minutes it's trying to get wavy again!

I have very fine (hence the frizz!) yet thick hair that's naturally wavy.

Thanks!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 13, 2005)

Time to pimp my favorite brand again!!! lol Which you are probably all sick of hearing by now... ha ha - StraightSexyHair!




The balm, aerated spray and smooth &amp; seal are a knockout combination


----------



## Marisol (Sep 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Time to pimp my favorite brand again!!! lol Which you are probably all sick of hearing by now... ha ha - StraightSexyHair!



The balm, aerated spray and smooth &amp; seal are a knockout combination



I am going to try it one of these days.


----------



## girl_geek (Sep 16, 2005)

Well I discovered that we have a Trade Secrets in the mall, I always buy my hair stuff at Wal-Mart so I didn't know



(Though I was surprised they had one in my tiny mall -- to give you an idea of how much of a hick town this is, the Express in the mall recently went out of business and they replaced it with Lunar Mini Golf!



)

The employee I talked to recommended some different products saying they worked better than some of the Straight Sexy Hair products, so I ended up getting Paul Mitchel's Super Skinny Serum and the Straight Sexy Hair Smooth and Seal. She said I should switch to a straightening shampoo for maximum results, but I thought spending $34 on two products was already insane so I will just stick to these for now! (I am used to my $3 John Freida products! lol) So I will try them out this weekend and see what happens!


----------



## kellianne76 (Sep 16, 2005)

KMS Flat works well, it comes in original and lite formula.


----------



## canelita (Sep 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* I don't want to flatiron my hair so I normally blowdry it straight. I currently use John Freida's Frizz Ease Wind Down cream in Original Strength, and while it does an awesome job of keeping away the frizzies (for a while, anyway, lol) it doesn't make my hair any straighter than just blowdrying it without products. Are there any other products I can apply to my hair to help keep it straight? Also, are there any good humidity-defying products that don't make your hair crunchy? The only ones I've seen have been gels and my hair is long enough now (just barely past my shoulders) that I don't want it crunchy! But like today, my hair looked good when I left the house, and after being outside for 10 minutes it's trying to get wavy again!
I have very fine (hence the frizz!) yet thick hair that's naturally wavy.

Thanks!




Try John Frieda's Frizz-Ease Instant Touch-up, is a glossing spray it doesn't weight your hair down and keep frizz away, at least for the day. I works for me anyway.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 17, 2005)

I wasn't too thrilled with the Super Skinny - it smelled good, but that's about the only thing I noticed. I really haven't found a shampoo or conditioner that actually kept your hair straighter. The only thing that might be doing it is a heavy conditioner that will coat the hair and weigh it down. Honestly, if you are going to spend money on the high end products... spend it on the styling products or the conditioners (deep conditioners, hydrating ones or masks) basic shampoo or light conditioning ... you could get away with using a cheaper brand. Let us know how PM &amp; smooth &amp; seal works for you...





Oh ... little tip - if your hair is fine - spray the smooth &amp; seal on the brush first, comb through and then brush quick while using the dryer. If you spray it directly on your hair it can be too much shine.


----------



## girl_geek (Sep 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I wasn't too thrilled with the Super Skinny - it smelled good, but that's about the only thing I noticed. I really haven't found a shampoo or conditioner that actually kept your hair straighter. The only thing that might be doing it is a heavy conditioner that will coat the hair and weigh it down. Honestly, if you are going to spend money on the high end products... spend it on the styling products or the conditioners (deep conditioners, hydrating ones or masks) basic shampoo or light conditioning ... you could get away with using a cheaper brand. Let us know how PM &amp; smooth &amp; seal works for you...




Oh ... little tip - if your hair is fine - spray the smooth &amp; seal on the brush first, comb through and then brush quick while using the dryer. If you spray it directly on your hair it can be too much shine.

thanks for the tip! Maybe if I don't like the Super Skinny, I'll go back and the Straight Sexy Hair balm or something -- I'll just go in and grab it, instead of standing around looking confused and letting a salesperson talk me into buying stuff


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* I don't want to flatiron my hair so I normally blowdry it straight. I currently use John Freida's Frizz Ease Wind Down cream in Original Strength, and while it does an awesome job of keeping away the frizzies (for a while, anyway, lol) it doesn't make my hair any straighter than just blowdrying it without products. Are there any other products I can apply to my hair to help keep it straight? Also, are there any good humidity-defying products that don't make your hair crunchy? The only ones I've seen have been gels and my hair is long enough now (just barely past my shoulders) that I don't want it crunchy! But like today, my hair looked good when I left the house, and after being outside for 10 minutes it's trying to get wavy again!
I have very fine (hence the frizz!) yet thick hair that's naturally wavy.

Thanks!

I don't like flat ironing my fine hair either. I use a blowdryer with a product called Set It Straight by AG Hair Cosmetics. It smells so good and works great. It only takes a very small amount to do the trick. Here's what the bottles says, "Smoothes and straightens naturally curly or permed hair while providing thermal protection, humidity resistance, and outstanding frizz control." IMO, it lives up to all those claims. I buy it at my salon and i'm not sure where else it can be purchased but here's the website that's on the bottle....
www.aghaircosmetics.com

There's a salon locator so maybe you could find one near you that way.

EDIT: You can purchase online here....

http://www.just4beauty.com/haircare-ag-styling.html


----------



## girl_geek (Sep 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I don't like flat ironing my fine hair either. I use a blowdryer with a product called Set It Straight by AG Hair Cosmetics. It smells so good and works great. It only takes a very small amount to do the trick. Here's what the bottles says, "Smoothes and straightens naturally curly or permed hair while providing thermal protection, humidity resistance, and outstanding frizz control." IMO, it lives up to all those claims. I buy it at my salon and i'm not sure where else it can be purchased but here's the website that's on the bottle....
www.aghaircosmetics.com

There's a salon locator so maybe you could find one near you that way.

EDIT: You can purchase online here....

http://www.just4beauty.com/haircare-ag-styling.html

Thanks! I'll keep that in mind if I don't like the stuff I bought!


----------



## girl_geek (Sep 20, 2005)

I've worn these products for a few days now and I think I wasted $34 ... The Super Skinny Serum is supposed to straighten and smooth hair and reduce blow-drying time. It does reduce blow-drying time, but I think my hair is wavier now than when I used my $3 Wind-Down cream! Plus it has an oily texture and it might weigh down hair with less body than mine, but on my hair it looks all right. And the employee said that it was her favorite hair straightening product, I wonder what kind of hair she has because it didn't work for me! And my hair's not even curly, just wavy...

The Smooth and Seal did make my hair less frizzy than no product, but I think a spritz of my Herbal Essence Flexible Hold hairspray keeps my hair even less frizzy! (Although as my hair gets longer I'll probably need to lay off the hairspray!) And I don't think it makes a difference in the humidity, it's humid today and my hair got poofy as soon as I walked outside just like with anything else I've tried..

I still might try the Straight Sexy Hair balm that Janelle likes, but if that doesn't work, I'll probably just go back to my drugstore products, and maybe try Charmaine's recommendation!



(Or maybe try Little_Lisa's product if I'm feeling up to spending more money! lol)


----------



## Andi (Sep 20, 2005)

I got samples of Super Skinny (shampoo, conditioner and that straightening balm/serum). it did NOT work...and like Jennifer said, it made my hair wavier too and it just had a weird texture. I´m glad I tried the samples before b/c I was actually gonna buy the full sizes.

I´m also still looking for the perfect straightening product cause I can´t seem to blow dry my hair right. I get it straight, but I wished I could get rid of some volume and make it look more "flat"-like Janelle´s hair when she blow dries it....I think I´m getting the blowdrier she uses when i go on my US trip.


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 20, 2005)

Janelle, who makes StraightSexyHair? I blowdry and straighten my hair with a hot iron about twice a week, so I'm always looking for a good product.

Jen

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Time to pimp my favorite brand again!!! lol Which you are probably all sick of hearing by now... ha ha - StraightSexyHair!



The balm, aerated spray and smooth &amp; seal are a knockout combination


----------



## girl_geek (Sep 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suziqq322* Janelle, who makes StraightSexyHair? I blowdry and straighten my hair with a hot iron about twice a week, so I'm always looking for a good product.
Jen

I'm not Janelle, lol, but Sexy Hair Concepts makes Straight Sexy Hair. I found them at Trade Secrets, and I'm sure some salons would carry them too! Also a Google search for Sexy Hair Concepts gives you a few websites!


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks Jennifer!!! hahaha!


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 21, 2005)

BTW Jennifer, did you know that if you go online, Trade Secrets usually has coupons? Also in October's issue of Marie Claire they have coupon's for Trade Secrets. At least this way, you can possibly go and buy some StraightSexyHair and it won't cost you a bundle.

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* I'm not Janelle, lol, but Sexy Hair Concepts makes Straight Sexy Hair. I found them at Trade Secrets, and I'm sure some salons would carry them too! Also a Google search for Sexy Hair Concepts gives you a few websites!


----------



## girl_geek (Sep 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suziqq322* BTW Jennifer, did you know that if you go online, Trade Secrets usually has coupons? Also in October's issue of Marie Claire they have coupon's for Trade Secrets. At least this way, you can possibly go and buy some StraightSexyHair and it won't cost you a bundle. Cool, thanks!


----------



## FeistyFemme (Sep 21, 2005)

I have a similar problem - my hair looks great right after I blow dry it, but as soon as I walk out the door, it wants to frizz and wave up again. I hate that, so I'm also on the hunt for some good straightening products. I'm going to check out the products that have been recommended!


----------



## girl_geek (Sep 25, 2005)

I just remembered that Trade Secrets allows returns and exchanges, and so I traded in the Paul Mitchel serum for some Straight Sexy Hair balm the other day! (Plus the balm was cheaper so I got $2 back, lol) It still didn't get my hair stick-straight but it wasn't bad, and what was really exciting was that it was raining today and my hair didn't get as wavy as it usually does in the rain and humidity!

I've been thinking though, maybe I need to do something other than just try new products: maybe try a new brush, or spend more time drying my hair in sections with a brush (I normally get my hair halfway dry without a brush, then try to straighten it out at the end, to save time). So I will keep playing with my hair!


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 1, 2005)

try matrix's sleek.look Iron Smoother and then end with Sealing Serum. They also have shampoo and conditioner and other styling products. visit matrix.com


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm still loving that CHI Rocket dryer Andrea! It's great!! I even had my friend run out an buy one for her salon after she used mine! lol It is still expensive for a hair dryer though... I still love the Vidal Sassoon Ionizer dryer (the grey &amp; pink one) so if you dont' want to spend that much on the CHI - thats the next best thing that I've ever used.

And Jennifer, you might want to try something different in your techniques. You have the right idea by letting it dry at least 50% before styling, that is always a good idea. Honestly you don't have to 'style' from soaking wet to get it straight, it can be done even if your hair is 100% air dried. If you are using a product, you want to apply that on wet/damp hair - it doesn't work well if you apply it dry. Also, try and pick up a large round ceramic barelled brush - they're awesome... keep the dryer close to the hair (but always moving!) and before you move on to the next section... blast it with the cool shot to lock in the style &amp; close the cuticle.

&amp;**Jen**... Ulta sells the Sexy hair stuff (the entire line) if you have one nearby


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I'm still loving that CHI Rocket dryer Andrea! It's great!! I even had my friend run out an buy one for her salon after she used mine! lol It is still expensive for a hair dryer though... I still love the Vidal Sassoon Ionizer dryer (the grey &amp; pink one) so if you dont' want to spend that much on the CHI - thats the next best thing that I've ever used. 
And Jennifer, you might want to try something different in your techniques. You have the right idea by letting it dry at least 50% before styling, that is always a good idea. Honestly you don't have to 'style' from soaking wet to get it straight, it can be done even if your hair is 100% air dried. If you are using a product, you want to apply that on wet/damp hair - it doesn't work well if you apply it dry. Also, try and pick up a large round ceramic barelled brush - they're awesome... keep the dryer close to the hair (but always moving!) and before you move on to the next section... blast it with the cool shot to lock in the style &amp; close the cuticle.

&amp;**Jen**... Ulta sells the Sexy hair stuff (the entire line) if you have one nearby





Hi! I ended up buying a new large round brush (though it's just metal with holes in it, not ceramic -- but my hair dryer is an ionic ceramic dryer!) and it is working a lot better. My old paddle-like brush had bristles too far apart so it wasn't pulling the hair taunt; this round one works much better. This brush with the Sexy Straight balm is working a lot better than my old products and techniques -- my hair's a lot straighter to start with and it doesn't get quite as wavy in the humidity!
However, my hair is now more frizzy and "static-y" than it was before. I will try using a little of my old Frizz Ease Wind Down cream with the balm next time, but if that weighs down my hair too much I will be on the lookout for a new anti-frizz product! (The balm already weighs my hair down a little, but I don't mind because it doesn't look greasy and it cuts down on the poofiness!) My hair is so fine that if I don't apply a good anti-frizz product to my hair when it's wet, then it gets so full of static electricity that it's hard to keep it in the brush while blowdrying!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* Hi! I ended up buying a new large round brush (though it's just metal with holes in it, not ceramic -- but my hair dryer is an ionic ceramic dryer!) and it is working a lot better. My old paddle-like brush had bristles too far apart so it wasn't pulling the hair taunt; this round one works much better. This brush with the Sexy Straight balm is working a lot better than my old products and techniques -- my hair's a lot straighter to start with and it doesn't get quite as wavy in the humidity!
However, my hair is now more frizzy and "static-y" than it was before. I will try using a little of my old Frizz Ease Wind Down cream with the balm next time, but if that weighs down my hair too much I will be on the lookout for a new anti-frizz product! (The balm already weighs my hair down a little, but I don't mind because it doesn't look greasy and it cuts down on the poofiness!) My hair is so fine that if I don't apply a good anti-frizz product to my hair when it's wet, then it gets so full of static electricity that it's hard to keep it in the brush while blowdrying!





To get rid of static, I use Static Guard! lol (Yup... the stuff for clothes) I spray it on my paddle brush and brush it through... works like a charm!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* To get rid of static, I use Static Guard! lol (Yup... the stuff for clothes) I spray it on my paddle brush and brush it through... works like a charm!



i do the same! it really works.
jen, i bought the straightsexyhair balm, too, and returned it. i think john frieda's balm works LOTS better and even in rain, my hair never frizzes up and it usually does!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Cool! I should try that...I sometimes get static too when I use my iron. You'd be surprised how good it works! lol




Sorry you didn't like the Power Straight Jennifer... I tried the JF - but it's way too greasy on my hair. The wind down cream was better for me... but it's not effective enough... you can never win



lol


----------



## meaghan<3 (Oct 9, 2005)

i like john freida's anti-frizz serum.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *meaghan&amp;lt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i like john freida's anti-frizz serum. Yeah - it's good stuff, you just have to be sure you don't use too much if your hair is fine or oily, as it is a bit heavy


----------



## Tesia (Feb 5, 2006)

paul mitchell super skinny serum works wells. It protects ure hair and speeds up the straightening process.


----------



## KittyM (Feb 5, 2006)

I am CONSTANTLY looking for products to make my hair shiny, straight and soft!!My hair is thick and coarse and without products it would look awful!!

I like the Phytodefrissant and Biosilks Silk theraphy, but bought Kiehls straightening balm and Bumble and bumbles defrizz when I went to London.It seams like my hair doesn`t get that dirty with these products instead of the Biosilk one.It could also be my new Denman brush (thanks Elisabeth for making the thread and Janelle for mention it)

Can brushes make that much different?Hmm could be!!

I was so thrilled to see that we have gotten the Big sexy hair line here in Norway.I am looking constantly for a shine product and got interested in their shine gloss.I have bought sooo many products that haven`t worked so I am not sure if I should buy it yet.

Has anyone tried the Alterna products?Janelle have you heard of them?

I know Julia Roberts apparently uses them.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 5, 2006)

I've heard of the Alterna... but the only thing I've ever tried was the hemp shampoo. I love the SexyHair products... they're awesome!



(And I'm sure you're all sick of hearing me say that! lol) I love the HealthySexyHair Straightening tonic... it's a liquid - so it doesn't weigh your hair down, and when I dry it, it seems to straighten easy and stays well without frizzing back up. (Even when I got caught in the rain, still stayed straight!



But the shampoo &amp; conditioner help with that also)


----------

